# For Miss Ellie



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

A dear friend of mine asked me to honor our friendship by being the one to help her beautiful GSD cross the bridge. I have helped many in my line of work, but this was different. It was my friend and her lovely lady. It was so hard. But so lovely. So much love in the room for such a special girl. My friend is not a member here, so this for her and her girl.

Run free, Miss Ellie. You were beautiful and oh so loyal and tough! Now your hips are strong and you are healthy once again.

Love to her mother, also. She is an escellent dog mom.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for being such a good friend. How tough. RIP Miss Ellie, we wish your spirit to run free.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it's a very high calling to help our fur friends cross the bridge. Thank you for your compassion and I'm sure your friend was very thankful to have you there

RIP Ellie


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. 
:rip: Miss Ellie

Kat


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Good bye Ellie, all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## wdyoung46 (Aug 13, 2013)

Good Evening, I'm Miss Ellie's mom. I just read my dear friend's tribute to my sweet girl Ellie. I can't tell you how much gratitude I have for her. She helped me through a very difficult time. I am still not over it. I have worked all week, and my mind and hands have stayed busy, but when I open the backdoor and come home, the emptiness begins. You see, I have been spoiled. For the past 10 and one half years, I was greeted at that back door by Ellie. No longer do I have that honor. I have holes in my heart. Our other shepherd, Schroeder is lonely and depressed as am I.....seems we both just sit and wait, waiting for her to come back, but she isn't. I know in my heart it was the right thing to do.....but I don't think I've ever felt this kind of void in my life......I just wanted to thank you for the kind words. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your friends loss  Rest in Peace Ellie ...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry for your great loss. perhaps when the time is right you can open your heart and home to another...they are all so special. RIP ellie-girl.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey! Glad you joined up here. There are some really nice people here and I have learned a lot of things about how to raise Tar. Of course, I learned a lot from you before I ever joined here

I am so sorry that your heart is still so raw. I can't imagine. Poor Schroeder, also. I have thought about him a lot this week. Come by anytime at the shelter or home if you just need to talk. Love you.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, just ****. I know I'm not supposed to use curse words here, but nothing else describes what I'm about to tell you guys. My friend's big beautiful male, Schroeder was just diagnosed with lymphoma. He has only weeks to live and rather than watch him deteriorate and lose his dignity they have chosen to go ahead and release him to cross the bridge. It sucks so incredibly hard for them to have to go through this again so soon. I know their hearts are broken...shredded...tonight. Please keep them in your prayers tonight and tomorrow as we send Schroeder across the bridge to run strong again with Miss Ellie.

Sometimes life is just so unfair 

My friend with her kids who will be together again soon.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That is terrible  your friend is in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

It is really rough to lose our special family members so close together. Peace to you and your friend.


----------

